# Antique shop find



## johnmhamilton (Sep 12, 2015)

I found one of these bottles at a local antique shop and was wondering what would be a fair price to pay for it. It is currently listed for $65.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "YOUNG'S BOTANIC BREWERY LTD. embossed beer bottle Hanley, "H" on base Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## botlguy (Sep 12, 2015)

It's British and I see such items as worth $15 - $20 if you really like them. They are worthless to me but that doesn't mean others think little of them. It's a matter of taste, I collect junk in many collectors eyes.          Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 12, 2015)

British bottles rarely have much value, but you can make a very nice collection of them. I recommend looking at e-Bay for British bottles if you want to build a neat-looking collection cheaper than doing so with an American collection.  $40 got me (mom got them as gifts for me but didn't know that I could check what she paid, lol)  these British bottles. 1870s - 1910s. One is even etched. Two are pictorial. One is an internal screw like yours pictured above. They certainly stand out in most collections.  The British continued blob-style bottles into the 1930s. British bottles are often crude, creative, and exhibit extreme character. They come, often, in pictorial design and colored glass-- some even have two color of glass, such as Codd-style bottles.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 12, 2015)

Jim is pretty much on target with the 15 dollar price range, $65 is way out of line.......Andy


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 13, 2015)

hay , at an antique mall in Ohio you cued pick up British bottles for 5.00 and 10.00 dollars .i pick up to or three . but stooped , it fillet like  i was cheating.


----------

